# Difference Between Rb25Det Skyline/stagea



## Diff (Jan 26, 2011)

Hey.
I've thrown a rb25det from a Stagea (ca. 1995) 4x4 turbo in my Skyline R32 gts-t.
What is the difference between rb25det from Skyline R33 gts-t rb25det and from a Stagea 4x4turbo.
Can see the block is different, is there anything I should consider when I order gasket and parts.
Regards René


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

ll rb engines will fit with a few mods.

Stageas have a different sump and are auto but can be fitted

Is yours running yet


----------



## Diff (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes, with manual gearbox ..
Just thought I heard that Rb25det in Stagea 4x4 is the same block as the rb26det skyline?


----------



## Tobie (Apr 22, 2009)

No its not the same, but it can be made to fit, I had a 4WD RB25 from a Stagea in my R32 GTS-4, the main cap girdle needs a little grinding to clear the RB20/RB26 sump's front diff shaft that runs through the sump, not all the bolt holes that are on the RB20/RB26 sump are on the 4WD RB25 block, but it was no problem to get it to seal.


----------

